# Hartwood Nursing Home - Oct 2012



## Stussy (Oct 29, 2012)

In the early hours on a very wet, cold and miserable day myself and JFRsteve and Scattergun found our way inside this impressive building. It was still too dark to actually see with out torches, so effectively had to sit and wait for the beginnings of sunlight too appear.

The Category C listed Hartwood Hospital Nurses Home was designed by Glasgow Architect James Lochhead in 1926. It was designed to blend in with the 1890's Baronial style Hartwood Mental Hospital, located on the not far from this site. Originally built as Nurses Accommodation for the Hartwood Nursing staff, it was finally opened in 1931.

In 1974, the Scottish Western Region's Hartwood School of Nursing was based here and trained the vast majority of nurses, who then initially practiced in the area.

It was latterly home to the Bell College of Technology School of Nursing and Midwifery. The building was officially vacated in 1996.

After hiding out on the 4th floor, this was our first view as the sun began to come up










A couple of the top floor corridors, they are massively long










Typical bedroom of the nurses






The stairs are some of the most impressive I've seen!










Ground Floor Corridor, this area was pretty much completely trashed, awesome!






I think this is one of the many classrooms






Another awesome set of stairs with the added bonus of dereliction!






I think this was once the Lounge / Sitting Area to the front of the building






The former Library






Main hall complete with mini stage






Couple shots of the front elevation, its was still heaving down with rain so this was the best I could do.






The impressive towers in the background.










The main stairs, epic in my eyes






My final shot before we left.





This building is massive in size, if only the weather was better and wasn't so tired after being up for over 30 hours I would have take more. We did head to the main building complex but a run in with a couple pikey scum then the security guard we were forced to make a retreat.


Thanks for looking!


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 29, 2012)

last shot is bang on! Good stuff


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 29, 2012)

mrtoby said:


> last shot is bang on! Good stuff



*I agree... Great photo that! *


----------



## AlexanderJones (Oct 29, 2012)

Cracking set a photographs there! Great composition too! I love the staircase shots!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like a cracking site. So, is your next report of the twin towers building from your first shot?


----------



## Stussy (Oct 30, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Looks like a cracking site. So, is your next report of the twin towers building from your first shot?



Nice looking building, fairly generic and trashed inside, the towers report has already been posted here, just a couple posts below 

Thanks everyone for the comments, its much appreciated!


----------



## empirewindrush (Oct 30, 2012)

nice pictures! love the staircases , and the place , although its a _little_ bit dilapidated inside its still got the grandeur that many others buildings miss


----------



## chapmand (Oct 30, 2012)

great stuff, love staircase shots they are epic and yours are no different. thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great report...
I love the exterior of this building it's amazing as is your last photo!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 30, 2012)

well done.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 31, 2012)

Stussy said:


> Nice looking building, fairly generic and trashed inside, the towers report has already been posted here, just a couple posts below
> 
> Thanks everyone for the comments, its much appreciated!



I found the other post on 28dl in the end, I couldnt find it on here. Both look like decent places for an explore


----------



## Stussy (Oct 31, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I found the other post on 28dl in the end, I couldnt find it on here. Both look like decent places for an explore




Here it is, near the bottom of the page!

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24102#.UJDw4G8xpqw


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so not with it lately  I had even already thanked that post too.


----------



## Stussy (Oct 31, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I'm so not with it lately  I had even already thanked that post too.



Your not the only one that does it, sometimes am like oooo I ain't seen this report, scroll down and i've commented, oops!

Thanks for your comments though, appreciated!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2012)

Ace photos.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 31, 2012)

Such a crying shame to see a lovely building like that going to rack and ruin whilst they build brand new little boxes at enormous cost.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 1, 2012)

The ground floor is like a roller coaster in places so makes for walking across the rooms it can be a bit precarious  

nice pictures


----------



## Carlh (Nov 1, 2012)

holy c4ap, thats one dangerous looking place. its really falling apart. kudos to you guys!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 6, 2012)

Great stuff! This has been on my list for a long time, its just so far away! Fantastic pics


----------



## silver surfer (Nov 7, 2012)

cool report ,last pic is awsome


----------

